# 315 2 Dp <---> 315 2 Pn/dp



## Prybe (21 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte m al eine Hardwarefrage.

Worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen der 315er 2DP und einer 315er 2 PN/DP.

Ich weiß das der PN/DP einen Ethernetanschluss hat und keinen CP braucht.

Aber wie funktioniert das intern? Ist der quasi nur integriert ?
Gibt es da einen Leistungsunterschied bei der Kommunikation ?

Und ist die Geschwindigkeit der Kommunikation (lesen/schreiben) beeinträchtuigt von der Geshwindigkeit der CPU ? Takt ?


So das wars erstmal ..

danke im vorraus
Martin


P.Ss ich entschuldige mich schonmal im vorraus für Verwirrungen in der Begrifflichkeit


----------



## marlob (21 Dezember 2007)

Aus der Siemens FAQ


> Vom Mengengerüst und der Performance entspricht die CPU315-2 PN/DP der CPU315-2 DP, die Kommunikationsleistung und die Funktionalität entspricht jedoch der einer 317-2PN/DP CPU.


----------



## Prybe (21 Dezember 2007)

*danke*

besten dank.

genau das haben unsere tests auch gerade ergeben


----------



## Prybe (21 Dezember 2007)

*doku*

gibt es dazu ein dokument oder wo finde ich diese Aussage im Netz ?


----------



## marlob (21 Dezember 2007)

Du findest es auf der website von Siemens, und zwar in folgendem Bericht
Neue S7-300 CPU315-2 PN/DP ab sofort lieferbar


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Du findest es auf der website von Siemens, und zwar in folgendem Bericht
> Neue S7-300 CPU315-2 PN/DP ab sofort lieferbar


 
Wobei technischen Daten nicht mehr so ganz auf die der aktuellen Ausgabe (6ES7 315-2EH13-0AB0) zutreffen. Der Arbeitsspeicher wurde auf 256 kByte vergrößert.

Ich habe erst seit ein paar Tagen mit der CPU315-2 PN/DP zu tun. Meine Programme laufen in etwa doppelt so schnell wie auf einer CPU315-2 DP.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (1 Januar 2008)

Die Kommunikationsleistung hängt stark von der Zyklsuzeit ab. Unser Vergleich zwischen 317-2 DP mit CP 343-1 und 317-2 PN/DP ergab, dass bei geringen Zykluszeiten die PN-CPU deutlich die Nase vorne hat. Wenn aber die Zykluszeit entsprechend lange wird, liegt die 317er mit 343-1 vorne.


----------

